

Brian Mitchell: JavaScript's Twin from JSConf 2010 - voodootikigod
http://blip.tv/file/3686402

======
stcredzero
I knew it was going to be Lua. Why not have a Javascript-y front end for Lua?
There's also a dual Python-Lua environment. (Closely integrated VMs)

------
binary42
It was off the cuff but it was a great conference for open topics. There was a
very positive vibe after this which shows how much the JavaScript community
has matured (less of an inferiority complex at least). Of course, I had to
beat them all with my monopod first.

